# Averia en fuente Vestel 17ips61-3



## PEPEt (Ago 25, 2015)

Avería en Fuente de alimentación modelo
17 IPS61-3
No Tiene la tensión de +5V
Si alguien sabe de que puede ser?
Un saludo y gracias. ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 25, 2015)

Aqui el diagrama :

http://elektrotanya.com/vestel_17ips61-2_sch.pdf/download.html


----------



## PEPEt (Ago 26, 2015)

Gracias DOS METROS.
Un saludo


----------

